# Option kevin sansalone board?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone have experience with this board? I picked up an 08 Kevin Sansalone freestyle for pretty cheap.. Retail was like 600... got it for like 275... Ive heard pretty good things about it... Any experience with Option stuff in general? I also picked up a pair of the 08 Option 'Ronson' bindings.. anybody used em?

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow they still make Kevin Sansalones.. remember using one of those back in like 2001. /sorry not helpful just musing.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Save up for this! (Sansalone's own new board)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Save up for this! (Sansalone's own new board)


right on, I saw him a few times at big air shows in Van

Nice board but holy hell pricey.

Website needs to be easier to navigate as well.. sorry I babble a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Save up for this! (Sansalone's own new board)


that board is really nice... damn price tag though!

so anybody have some feedback on how the option sansalone board performs? I cant find much info about it on the net...


----------

